# Painting over powder coat metal



## rservices (Sep 2, 2009)

I do a lot of restaurant work. and this operator wants me to paint just the bottom 3 inches of their dinning room chairs. They are a powder coat finish. I've done this once before and completely sanded, primed and repainted them (different chairs), but I think that was over kill. 

I thought this time I would just give them a good sanding, prime, and paint. 

Would a regular oil base paint be enough or should I use a DTM paint?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

weird request. how would you get things to match up, is there a break where the 3 inches end? Even if you get the color close what about the sheen? Have you done this same job before on the same chairs?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I think it is InsLux or XIM that makes a primer called Stix or Sticks. We used it on the posts of mailboxes for a bunch of townhouses. They were all powder coated and worked great.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

the only resemblance to this I have done is the ladder rack I have was powdercoated black, and I used an industrial enamel over it to change it to a silver.. it has actually stayed on really well.. no peeling. I think I just scuffed it and applied the enamel right to it. I am sure a prime coat would be better than not.. but I have seen it another way and it has been good for 4 yrs now in the weather.


----------



## ACPINTER (Apr 21, 2009)

I was in the RV painting businuss for a while and we painted over alot of powder coating. Powder coating is some of the most durable coating. All you need to do is scuff it and paint it with a DTM or an Enamel.


----------

